# 2010 Malibu



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Been a while since I worked on anything for here but Im just gonna start this thread to keep motivation....it will be somewhat long anyway. Most is in planning and gathering right now.

Pioneer P99RS
CDT ES-632i (active)
Zed Audio Leviathan I (upgraded no bugs)
Incriminator Audio Flatlyne 12" [email protected]
Zed Audio Minotaur
Shok FLO rca's
Shok Reference Elite 1/0, 4GA, and 8GA
Shok FW speaker wire 12GA and 16GA
Excessive Amperage (eventually)

Toss up with MurderMat and Second Skin right now...most likely Second Skin they've been pretty cool to me.

I don't get to the computer much but I will update as I go.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

By time I go out and get everything its easier to outsource really. I got my rings from Toolmaker today anyway. Kinda start my pods I guess...




























Just gotta get some odds and ends before I really tackle them.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## S.DeYoung (May 1, 2011)

Looking good! where in Michigan are you located?


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

S.DeYoung said:


> Looking good! where in Michigan are you located?


Im in Oscoda.....Bruce on the Mitten page..lol


----------



## S.DeYoung (May 1, 2011)

WrenchGuy said:


> Im in Oscoda.....Bruce on the Mitten page..lol


Ah very cool. Good luck with the build. I'd like to hear it when it's done.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

It will be a bit.....just doin the tinkering until I have to gut the car...lol


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow. I haven't been to Oscoda in YEARS. My uncle was in the Air Force stationed there for a while. Is the base still there?

Jay


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah seems somebody has a family member with a cabin or sumthing here...lol or the base relationship...Yes Wurtsmith is here still I work at Kalitta Air and its pretty much our maintenance facility among other businesses.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

i just finished with my install on my 2010 malibu, so i can't wait to see what you do with yours. any questions, please ask. i've had this car completely stripped. good luck with the build, nice gear, cant wait!


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

cool I think I browsed yours actually and the gutting will happen sooner or later.
Havent pondered any possible issues just yet but hell yeah Ill listen.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Threw some decals on anyway. Ill get a couple pics of the car too I guess in the daylight.
Plans for that is wheels, lower, and some dip come spring.



















Pics will get better as I dig the GoPro out. I just dont wanna fish eye everyone to death..lol


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

WrenchGuy said:


> Yeah seems somebody has a family member with a cabin or sumthing here...lol or the base relationship...Yes Wurtsmith is here still I work at Kalitta Air and its pretty much our maintenance facility among other businesses.


Do the Kalitta's still drag race?

Jay


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Do the Kalitta's still drag race?
> 
> Jay


Yes. Scott died in a crash couple years ago.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

good to see you over here bruce. This is a change up from the caprice you had before. looking forward to what you do with this


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh the hoopty is still around but in true project mode. Just was getting impractical for my duties.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Car


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Anywho......Im just doing really dumb **** here and there til the tedious stuff comes.....I pretty much planted the pod idea. Just a couple more steps before they are usable and then they sit in wait.

Just crafts and coffee really...lol





































Ill pretty much cast those and get em propped up and tacked together with an initial aiming at the dome light. Then put em off to the side til I get other stuff done.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Resin tomorrow


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Not much else to do til I aim and finalize...so finish work should be out a bit....lots to do on other things.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed! I want to see how you incorporate the 3-way front stage. Looking great so far!


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

chithead said:


> Subscribed! I want to see how you incorporate the 3-way front stage. Looking great so far!


Im gonna tinker with the 6.5 in the doors for now....I dont really wanna fab panels without going to a bigger driver.

Just stripped the rear deck and trunk today for some pre deadening items to tackle.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Started an enclosure for it for something to do. If its permanent cool if not we got a nice 12 box anyway...lol


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice subwoofer! You have me considering thinking outside the mainstream box with my next build.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Furryletters FTW!


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

nice RCAs you got there. definitely watching this one patiently


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

WrenchGuy said:


> Not much else to do til I aim and finalize...so finish work should be out a bit....lots to do on other things.



Whoa, awesome technique!! Nice choice of gear too!


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

beautiful cable work... not a lost art afterall aye??! 

Keep on going with this great build!


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Yea the idea is to stick to Boeing standard wiring practices. We dont use zipties on our engines so Im not gonna gonna use any in my install either.


----------



## stef600rr (Aug 5, 2012)

tuned in


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i was gonna say, i was in the navy for 6 years, and now i work for northrop grumman, and that wax rope is how we tied down our wires - along with adel clamps.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Yea....I was gonna scrounge adels from work but I got too many of the nylon ones around...lol

Theyd be tough to tuck away too by time I got to the sizes I need. Everything above -6 is too bulky.

Maybe I will use some in a couple spots tho.


----------



## S.DeYoung (May 1, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

S.DeYoung said:


> Looking good!


Thanks man. Im anxious to see what you got goin on.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Still doin a little shopping and such.....Second Skin stuff soon.

Enclosure wise Ive decided to use Altimate Automotive of Bay City, MI for their services. It just helps me get more stuff done..lol They feel like a T Line so Ill let them have at it.

Im almost to the point where the build just explodes with progress so hopefully it fits in the schedule.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Havent done much speaker stuff yet


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

but I sanded some.......lulz


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Well pretty much a lame-o thread...lol

Stuff out to Toolmaker

Techflex for speaker runs here shortly and then gutting of the car.

Managed to get the roof done tho.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Tinkering with this concept.....


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Definitely gotta change that..










and Im ready for the weekend....


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Some phone pics and the floor is done. Front seats back in. 










had some rubber pieces I held onto for a while and they came in handy....I had to do a switcheroo on the hole cuz I forgot which one the vent went in...lol


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

nice work, reminds me of the last 3yrs ive spent with my malibu.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Wrenchguy, I think you need some more zipties. I wouldn't trust it with just one every inch or so. LOL

Looks like progress is coming along.

Good job.

Jay


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Wrenchguy, I think you need some more zipties. I wouldn't trust it with just one every inch or so. LOL
> 
> Looks like progress is coming along.
> 
> ...



Im not using any


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

What are the white things? Labels? I assumed they were zipties.

Jay


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Its a fiberglass/kevlar lace.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Tackled a door


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Swore a couple times but made headway. If this damn weather would just break.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice shop!


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

wish I had one


----------



## jeeptian (Feb 9, 2013)

nice


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Quick mock up to get my runs fitted but its gonna work out great I think


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Reyne (May 18, 2010)

Awesome build and beautiful wiring. But that foam in the door is going to absorb water like a mofo


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

One of those things to tolerate I guess. Tent spray helps and the doors are easy enough to maintain. Ill never run out of the foam. I tinker every winter as it is lol.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I love this install, especially the attention to detail. You are such an aircraft guy with those hand tied cable runs, inside of your car looks like an aircraft. I love the equipment choices also, especially the p99 and the zed amps. Lastly I'm digging how you build those pods and used canon plugs.

Sent you a pm by the way.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Figured it was a good theme I could take advantage of.

Thanks


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Found you.. have gone through everything yet thought..

Sent from an other planet (Tapatalk)


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Hell yea...just started browsing yours......on point


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I gotta say, that wire work is insane.. lol.. I wish I had that tedious attention to detail, well I do honestly, but my ADD won't let me focus long and hard enough to DO it... :laugh::laugh:


I'm diggin the build for sure, I've never spent any time with a T-line so I'm rather eager for you to get this done... it's a sham you're nearly 100mi from me.. 

I have but one concern, the foam below, is it open cell?? It looks like it.. Bad Mojo in the wet area of the door.. SS Overkill and OK-Pro are more suited to the environment or any closed cell foam, doesn't have to be SS..

Subscribed!




WrenchGuy said:


>


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Yea.....Im more less waiting til I go thru the Overkill I have. I did like a minimum list.

I foresee 8" mids later on and I will be doing plenty more to the doors as it progresses. Any measures to keep moisture out has the window seal being the weakest link anyway. Im not gonna worry much about it as the retention isnt as extreme as it seems and Im gonna go in again.

Ill fancy it all up on the next bill of materials. I need thinner products for the area etc.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Distance aint too bad. Its a direct A-B to Jimmis anyway.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

A friend of mine just got a big roll of some really interesting material.. 

It's like luxury liner but thinner, 1/8" foam on one side and what looks like dense 1/16" neoprene or vinyl on the other.... I've only used the Pro, so I don't know what the "regular" LL is like, but it's pretty much the same thing..


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

I just happened to find my CCF camping pad which is egg crated.....I bought it a while back for this purpose but it got tattered......I had another one tho...hmmmm


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Bout ready to final mount the enclosure. Just a bit of tidy work and such and I can start the frame for the amp rack.










Piece of trailing edge flap off the Boeing 747. Somethin different to mount to I guess.



















Just some fab work to it see how creative I can be with it and all.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Veddy Nize!


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Progress!!

When we gonna ride?


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

I might do a crankset swap and then Im not real sure...lol


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

brakes need a tune but I could beat em up at Boyne before it closes.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

works for me...


----------



## islandman (Aug 24, 2007)

excellent work....loving the cable runs!!


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

Had to +rep you for all the detailed photos and the incredible work going on here. Looking forward to what you have in store.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks.....its just a clean, get the platform in there kinda build right now.

Shes getting upgraded to a Levi III.....maybe Steve wants my core?....lol

Should be getting a gen 1 Mino sent to me to buffer the build til my new one is done.

Just been tinkering with the pods etc. on a temp install of the Levi. Sub is on [email protected] and is phenominal so far. Flatlyne is as advertised no doubt.

Im staging on the dash quite well. Its crude but so far I believe I can progress just fine. 

Odds and ends to completion. 7th month on Toolmaker so I have no clue.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Come on man.. Summer's almost over..











Sent from an other planet (Tapatalk)


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Yea....I did a crankset swap.....but cant find my hardware just yet


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

but I got this...just gotta make it pretty



















Laser etched even


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice and detailed job so far. Just went through this thread and really like the aircraft lacing you did. First time I had seen that was on the SpeakerWorks Buick. Just out of curiosity, how long did it take you to do the rca's down the middle of the car?


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks....

it was probably a few hours added up. I just tied them everytime I had a few throughout the week.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Mino 3 on the way so getting going on the amp rack. Chopped down the flap to get a rough fit.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Brainstorm


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Sweet the other one is here


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Frickin snow be comin!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

WrenchGuy said:


> Frickin snow be comin!


Means time to work on the car for me.. 

Sent from an other planet (Tapatalk)


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Me too....just gotta put my snowsuit on now.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Alright headway on this continues. Theyll be higher but I got em mapped out. Its pretty much mount, route, and clean up everything. Then the more critical cosmetics and ideas I have in store.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Gettin cleaner.....and pretty much where they'll be. Just doing final routing etc. 

Then more cleanliness and such.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Alright, cleaned everything up. Assuming I didnt forget anything its ready to head for the final stuff. The zip ties are gone now lol just temp while figuring out routing.










Recoat and carry on I suppose.


----------



## 08malibu (Aug 6, 2014)

sorry to bring this thread back but any final pics?! all I could do is drool throughout this post but no conclusion...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Car got totalled He's got an Impala now, IIRC.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes unfortunately the car was totaled. Im back it but slightly less SQ oriented in a 13 Impala. Its a hard pill to swallow starting all over.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh no! Fail man, that sucks.


----------

